# Goodbye Earl -- Earl Has to Die



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I have chickens. I have roosters - usually two. All my chickens and Roos have names. 

I don't put up with obnoxious or mean roosters. My family knows if I start calling a rooster "Earl" rather than his real name .. he's on borrowed time.

This morning, Bert .. became Earl.

And Earl has to die. Goodbye Earl.










He got mad at a hen that wasn't interested in being bred (because she has a chick) .. so he grabbed the chick by the head and began shaking it .. that's when he an I had a discussion .. 

Goodbye Earl.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Yep, bye Earl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

RIP Earl!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Mmmm, I vote on having roast Earl for Sunday morning dinner


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mmmm, fried Earl! 

I'm getting chickens this year for meat and eggs. Any roo that turns out to be nasty will be dinner. :wink:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He's not the first .. won't be the last. I LOVE my nice roos .. 

It's kinda like colts .. I've never made it to two-years old with an intact colt.. As soon as they start that nipping, rearing crap .. off with their jewels!! lol.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Shame! Poor Earlbert! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Earl will make a wonderful chicken dinner.

Goodbye Earl!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Mean Roo.... good bye indeed! May you make one hungry family most happy! RIP.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe this should have been posted in the cooking forum?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

If hes got spurs he's not worth frying or roasting, ask me how I know that. Like biting into a 2X4. Pretty good to cut up and boil for chicken salad though.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, TG. Now I've got that song stuck in my head. "Goodbye Earl, let's take a break...we'll head out the lake Earrrl. We'll pack a lunch and stuff you in the trunnnnk, Earl" 

Hope he's tasty! When I was a kid and we had a mean roo, it turned into a chicken & noodles kind of day


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Goodbye Earl.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yummmmm chicken and dumplings for Sunday dinner.....my favorite! I too cull the nasty roos. Usually we don't get as far as drawing my blood though. If he drops a wing and gives me stink eye twice, that's it. I have have 2 roos and one is on the questionable list.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm betting Earl is going to taste pretty good. For everyone's listening pleasure.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Run Earl Run!!! Shalom


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Goodbye Earl! Sooooorrrrrryyy I never knewwww you...

Not really.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Sucked in earl, thats what you get for watching "Vampires For Idiots" :rofl: :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

tempest said:


> I'm betting Earl is going to taste pretty good. For everyone's listening pleasure.


I had just gotten that song out of my head. Why did I have to check this thread again? :lol:


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Bye bye Earl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

Mary Anne and Wanda were the best of friends
All through their high school days
Both members of the 4H Club
Both active in the FFA
After graduation Mary Anne went out lookin'
for a bright new world
Wanda looked all around this town
and all she found was Earl

Well it wasn't two weeks
after she got married that
Wanda started gettin' abused
She put on dark glasses and long sleeved blouses
And make-up to cover a bruise
Well she finally got the nerve to file for divorce
She let the law take it from there
But Earl walked right through that restraining order
And put her in intensive care

Right away Mary Anne flew in from Atalnta
On a red eye midnight flight
She held Wanda's hand as they
worked out a plan
And it didn't take long to decided

That Earl had to die
Goodbye Earl
Those black-eyed peas
They tasted all right to me Earl
You're feeling weak
Why don't you lay down
and sleep Earl
Ain't it dark
Wrapped up in that tarp Earl

The cops came to bring Earl in
They searched the house
high and low
Then they tipped their hats
and said 'Thank You ladies
if you hear from him let us know'

Well the weeks went by and
Spring turned to Summer
And Summer faded into Fall
And it turns out he was a missing person
who nobody missed al all

So the girls bouth some land
and a roadside stand
Out on Highway 109
They sell Tennessee ham
and strawberry jame
And they don't
lose any sleep at night 'cause

Earl had to die
Goodbye Earl
We need a break
Let's go out to the lake Earl
We'll pack a lunch
And stuff you in the trunk Earl
Well is that all right
Good Let's go for a ride
Earl hey 

Bye bye earl!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

peace out homeskillet! ill bet u taste gooooood


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

When you get done with Earl, come kill SATAN for me!








Got into a MAJOR discussion with him AGAIN today, his days are seriously numbered... I was out in the yard barefoot for some stupid reason and he came to kill. Usually I can kick him with shoes on, or pull off a flip flop and beat him with it. Today I had to grab a huge gnarly branch and played chickenball!

DIE EARL DIE!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Eek... nothing I hate more than mean roosters! Good BYE Earl!!

Gotta say.. they really do intimate me :lol:


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

We had a nasty, heathen rooster named Elvis.

Elvis left the building and the hens were never happier... LOL


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

^^ Oh dear... I DID mean to say intimidate me** :lol:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

R.I.P. Earl....(resting in plate)


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

You know FlyGap, ole Satan there looks like he'd be mighty tasty with some homemade dumplings...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

FlyGap said:


> When you get done with Earl, come kill SATAN for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


That is one amazing case of STINKEYE!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

You can see my shadow Allison, how I had the nerve to take that shot with an iphone I'll never know!
We were having a stare down, he won. 
I'll have the last laugh... I mean LICK!

Is Earl already a gonner? Post a pict of the EVIL DOER!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Eh .. I had to go look at a horse yesterday, and didn't get the deed done... so I'll have a chance to post a pic of the little FREAK before I kill him.

He's half Salmon Faverolles and half silkie .. seriously .. a freak! lol


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

AnnaLover said:


> Eek... nothing I hate more than mean roosters! Good BYE Earl!!
> 
> Gotta say.. they really do intimate me :lol:


Oh..that is just great! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

off topic****Allison i LOVE your avatar! he looks just like my bloodhound Moses!


and Texasgal i hope ur inviting all of us to enjoy some Earl with u!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

texasgal said:


> Eh .. I had to go look at a horse yesterday, and didn't get the deed done... so I'll have a chance to post a pic of the little FREAK before I kill him.
> 
> He's half Salmon Faverolles and half silkie .. seriously .. a freak! lol


 

And silkies are usually so friendly! Faverolles... Your mileage may vary. :wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> When you get done with Earl, come kill SATAN for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG, the VISUAL of you playing 'chickenball' or beating him with a flip flop! ROFL! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!:lol:











Here's Rooster C, the Gangsta Roostah, with some of his girls from my original flock. This was before he decided to start attacking me everytime he saw me. RIP Rooster C, no more will you play the wild rover, nay never no more!


----------



## immense (Jun 20, 2012)

seeya buddy


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Where is the humanity? :shock:


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

:lol: In the fying pan? :wink:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

in. my. belleh!


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

We had 8 or 9 black giant roosters, we raised them from eggs, kept them separate from the girlies. We were gonna keep 1 to breed to females, but man them suckers were mean... My dad walked out with my second oldest niece, who was maybe 3 at the time, to go pet my horse (had to walk past the chickens). One of them roosters came after my niece... my dad kicked that thing so hard I thought it was a football at first. 

Killed every last one of them we did :lol:

They make good soup!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

our little Cochin roo, loveable named Marshmellow it about to turn into an earl as well. he has it out for me. i have been attacked several time and end up kicking him across the yard because he DOES chase me down. he once attacked a girl that was following me and i kicked him into an electric fence, we about had chicken dinner then.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Fried Chicken Dinner!?!? LOL!


that's a good idea......


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yup its a good one too! knocked me on my tush when i accidently leaned into it... im suprised it didn't fry his little Bum! lol!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If you named me marshmellow Id have it out for you too. Shalom


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hahaha i didn't choose the name, i thought he should have been named something much more regal, my sister named him but he still has it out for me.. maybe its the fact that im red headed and she's blonde? i'll never know lol


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Picasso became an Earl. He attacked me several times. One time when he went flying for my face spur-first and I found out that metal curry combs have more than one use.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Earl got a reprieve until the weekend.. so now he is flogging me every chance he gets ..

Earl really wants to die. lol.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

It's funny,I worked at a wildlife rehab center. There were coyotes, mountain lion, eagles,, bobcats,, etc but the scariest pen to clean was the chicken pen, mean a$$ rooster!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I had to SERIOUSLY talk to myself about the fact that they are just 4 lbs and I'm 150+ ... WHY are they so scary??? lol.

It IS intimidating ... but I have no problem going in and grabbing them by "whatever" when they come at me.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Texasgal who granted the reprieve you or Gov. Perry?
I'm calling Amnesty International.
Look for a lot concerned citizens with signs walking in crcles in your front yard. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks db .. 'preciate it!

I did because I'm lazy in the evenings after working all day .. so I don't want to "deal with it" until the weekend.. He'll be a gonner by Monday morning ..

Should I have a breaking news announcement that the death sentence was carried out and he was pronounced dead at xx:xx hours???


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

texasgal said:


> Should I have a breaking news announcement that the death sentence was carried out and he was pronounced dead at xx:xx hours???


Nah, a picture of him on a dinner plate shall suffice :lol:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Flygap I was going to call PETA, but I wouln't like to damage our fledgling friendship. 
If I did that you might make your husband drive all this way to exact revenge..
Earl kinda reminds me of Newt Gingrich he just doesn't understand that no one really likes him. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OOPS I meant to type Texasgal not flygap.
Its that wacko liberal thing popping up in my brain again. Shalom


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

HaHA HA!
You mean pooping up in your brain right? 

I NEED A DEATH CERTIFICATE before I'll believe the deed is done!
(How's that for wacko conservative?)


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Flygap only liberals can be wacko.
Conservatives are rabid far right phsychos.
Don't believe me ask Faceman
We are looking at temps being in the 100's for the next week.
Summer is finally here.
At least the heat will burn off the humidity around here. 
Shalom


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Ouch  we've had a few of those, and they're just downright aweful. Most of our chickens are show breeds (frizzles, saramas, etc) so we generally don't eat them, but we have a little Sarama rooster who thinks he's a ninja and its not funny after he kicks you in the shins and bites your fingers every time you get within ten feet of him. We probably would of eaten him long ago if he werent so darned expensive and pretty to look at...


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

OUh I love that song! and I love yummy roasted chicken too.


----------



## Chance59 (Apr 20, 2012)

Texasgal, I am thinking Earl is now resting in the fridge, just waiting to be made into chicken stew or however it is he's going to be eaten! 
I've only had experience with chickens for just over 2 years now. 2 years ago next month, we bought some straight run Speckled Sussex and Jersey Giants. Out of those we ended up with 4 roosters. One of the roosters was not 8 months old, when he turned into Earl, once he started to chase me out of the coop, we said enough. The 2 Jersey Giant roosters got themselves into a spitting match one day, and one of them just dropped over dead right in front of me. I'm guessing heart attack. The one left went into the stew pot that week. We had one Speckled Sussex rooster left. He almost was did in accidentally by my husband, thinking he was the other mean one. Well, I asked if we could keep him, so long as he behaved himself. Last fall, when he and his hens who were born on the same day, started molting, Mr. Roo lost all of his tail feathers. We though maybe a disease had made them fall out, but nope, he is perfectly healthy- and happy. He looks like a very big hen now. The girls can get away from him if they want to, he is not obnoxious about it. He is a bit timid, won't let us pet him, but doesn't have a mean bone in his body. He will purposely crow to get my 4 year old Golden Retriever to howl and sing along with him! I had once read that roosters can turn mean up until they are about 18 months old. I am hoping this is true. Husband thinks we should get rid of him- why?? He is exceptional in my opinion, and I plan to keep him until he dies a natural death. Unless, of course, he turns into Earl!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

This morning I got woke up by DH.
He was standing at the foot of the bed, screaming at the top of his lungs, ripping his shirt off and spinning around!
He was supposed to do my morning chores for me because I'm exhausted from work... Apparently Satan has become immune to "chickenball", DH fell backwards during the attack, and Satan attacked him while he was down. 

Now this is a GROWN MAN, 6'3, laying on his back, getting attacked by a CHICKEN! He IS SATAN! Hub had some bad scratches from falling but made it out chicken scratch free. It was a miracle!
My chores didn't get done, I had to do them. NOW SATAN MUST DIE! :evil:

How's Earl? In the pot, or have you CHICKENED OUT?!?! LOL! :lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He's still alive .. I get so lazy when it comes to that! LOL. The only way I'll catch him will be to wait until dark and snatch him off the roost, so I'll walk up there one evening and it'll get done. He ain't stayin' .. I've got a nice little solid white roo that's a couple months old .. I'm going to let him grow up and see how he acts .... bla bla bla ...

We eyeball each other daily .. little heathen.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Save Earl!!! Free Earl!!!!
Of course I'm on his side until the illegitmate SOB attacked me.
Then I would revert to the laws of Hebrew Bible and exact and eye for an eye ......
Until that day I will argue that Earl is plainly misunderstood and is acting out from unresolved issue that occurred during childhood.
Perhaps Earl can be referred to Anger Management classes. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

** putting Earl in a box addressed to dba **


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I no longer conduct Anger Management classes in person.
Earl however is welcome to visit as long as he minds his manners and only attacks conservatives... Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

So far he's batting 1000 in the attacking conservatives part! lol.

** taping up box with Earl in it **

He should be well baked when he gets there .. I added onions and a little salt and pepper ...


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a rooster like that.. I mean he doesnt make me bleed or anything.. but sometimes he will give me bruises.. Im just about over it.. my sisters kids wont go outside unless we go with them because he scares them and chaces them.. So i think now that i have 3 hens sitting on eggs.. ima eat him! if my parents say its okay and keep a rooster that im going to get from one of the hatches..


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have 2 roosters that grew up together in with 10 of my layers, and an additional rooster (given to me later) in with 2 of my layers. The RED (evil incarnate) rooster has tried to attack me too many times. I finally took a training whip, the dressage length one with a short snapper, and I take it in the pen every time. I have to periodically beat him with it, but he breathes hatred. When it's time to replace the whole flock, I'm going to let my dog Rose enjoy the kill.
Here is the rooster..I mean, "Spawn of Satan" I speak of.










This is Rose watching "Chicken TV"










This rooster has the _foulest mouth_ and wanted to take Rose on. She laughed, and was tasting his breastmeat in anticipation of this Fall's slaughter day.


----------



## horsefan3000 (Jun 13, 2012)

if he's a pureblood, DO NOT KILL HIM!!! instead, send him to a good breeding farm


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ seriously?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Does he attack dogs? Someone might need an attack roo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

horsefan3000 said:


> if he's a pureblood, DO NOT KILL HIM!!! instead, send him to a good breeding farm


ROFLMAO!!!!
I'm looking for a good rooster sausage recipe. Anybody got one?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

** wondering what horsefan3000 thinks those breeding farms do with all those extra roosters **


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Obviously they send them to all the chicken rescues where they are rehabilitated and find wonderful forever homes. :hide:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

texasgal said:


> ** wondering what horsefan3000 thinks those breeding farms do with all those extra roosters **


Didn't ya know? They give each Rooster it's own lil private coop and a fabulous covered run and they get to live out their lives in happiness. :wink:

The feed store in-town has a no rooster guarantee since townies are only allowed hens. Any time I end up with a Rooster I box him up and bring him back....(just never felt the need to mention I am on 44 acres and can have whatever animal I'd like) the feed store guy assures me that he finds each and every rooster a wonderful, happy, safe home. :lol::lol:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the news, Delfina. I'll sleep better tonight. =b


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Never mind.
What WOULD we DO without ehow?!?!?

Video: Cleaning the Chicken for Chicken With Chapatti & Sausage Stuffing | eHow.com


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Nope, I was wrong. Here is the REAL Chicken Sausage recipe.
Chicken Sausage food recipe - Chicken Sausage ingredients & cooking

Ya know, they get tough when they get over one year old.
I KNEW there was a reason I bought that meat grinder last year!


----------



## horsefan3000 (Jun 13, 2012)

texasgal said:


> ** wondering what horsefan3000 thinks those breeding farms do with all those extra roosters **




yes i do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Good links Corporal!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Horsefan3000 I'm with you and am now officially starting the Earl Defense Fund.
Please contribute to the preservation of such a rare and noble creature.
His only crime is being a rooster. A mean rooster but maybe he is just in a bad mood.
Do they make prozac for chickens? Shalom


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Prozac, HAHAHA!
Can you castrate a chicken? Maybe you can geld him when he gets to your house DB!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

You can castrate a chicken in a way its called a capon. their gonads are under the wing I have heard.
Then again I'm a therapist and I have heard a lot of crazy #$#@. 
Today it was 106*. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I and most other men have an emotional alliance with other intact males of all species.
Can Earl not receive a little love from our members? lol
Texasgal the Earl legal defense fund has hosted its first fundraiser.
I am proud to say that we have raised .98 cents.
Please inform our client help is on the way. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

dba .. so glad you have raised some cash. 

I sent Earl COD ... Bwa ha ha ha ha.....


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is our evil rooster....you can see the remains of his last victim there in the snow behind him.
He is very big too.
He used to attack us all the time, my kids had woofer ball bats to carry outside with them.
But one of the horses stepped on him one day, I thought he was going to die, but he held on. He did quit crowing for a long time.
THe foot healed up but he is lame, he hops instead of walking now, I call him hop a long ....
He started crowing again, but he is no longer mean.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

DBA .. here is a picture for your fund raising poster...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Poor poor pitiful Roo! Poor underfed Earl.....nobody knows the trouble he's seen...er. caused......nobody knows but Earlie......BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Texasgal now you have done it.
I am bonding with Earl now that I have a face to put to the name.
He does appear to have pyshcotic tendencies.
This can be treated with medication and cognitive behavioral therapy.
There is hope for Earl.
I also volunteer my services as an expert witness for the defense.
On a sliding scale of course. 
Shalom


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

FIGHT BACK, EARL!!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Just be glad THIS isn't Earl.....


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

good god what an alarm clock! he sure has a set of lungs lol


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess you should be grateful Earl is just regular size and not jumbo, with his attitude. :wink:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Allison- Oh dear LORD! :shock: :shock:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG the long crowers ... I'm thinking WHY would ANYONE actually BREED for that?????????


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

With all that hot air he would make a good politician. 
Shalom


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have 4 polish chickens that I thought were hens.... but one just developed some giant wattles and was giving me the evil eye. I so hope I don't end up with an Earl because there's nothing to this chicken but bones and feathers.... I don't think he'd make 2 bites!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I vote we send Earl to Dr Phil.
If he is good enough for Oprah he is good enough for Earl.
Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I wouldn't do that to Dr. Phil ....

"How's that workin' for ya"


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I guess you should be grateful Earl is just regular size and not jumbo, with his attitude. :wink:


When you have problems with your HORSE, be grateful that he/she, being SO MUCH BIGGER THAN YOU, doesn't see you as meat. :shock:


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Seems the rooster with the strong lungs might after all get a chance in showbiz


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

dbarabians said:


> I vote we send Earl to Dr Phil.
> If he is good enough for Oprah he is good enough for Earl.
> Shalom


I have the PERFECT therapist for Earl!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

For Earl my hiney!! *I* want that therapist!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OK here is an even better idea.
Lets put all the politicians in Washington in a room and tell them to either cooperate with each other and earn their paychecks.
Or we lock the door and throw Earl in.
Then again the politicians are so slimy even Earl might say WTF even I aint that low down. Shalom


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

My grandm raises hens and roosters since forever.
The hens have quite little requirements to stay alive.
Just lay eggs and don't eat them. 

The roosters, however....
- must be beautiful
- must be also strong and big
- but not too big, or else they break the hen's back
- must be gentle with the hens - no beating, no bullying , no feather plucking
- must, however, do their marital duties rigurously and daily
- must not pick up fights with other roosters
- must not pick up fights with anyone actually.
- must not have an annoying singing (like the death metal one) 

Poor roosters lol. I don;t think I would pass this selection.
Then again, she only needs 2/3 roosters maximum and she needs some reasons to cull the others.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, I came home last night and the 'natural selection' process had occurred with one of my roos. Evidently he ended up in the dogs yard for some reason and thus, ended in a dog's tummy. Survival of the fittest, that's one roo I won't have to eat.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ooooooooooops .. I've considered "forgetting" to make sure Earl is in the coop at night so "natural selection" will happen to him too ...... but, that's just being lazy on my part and slitting his throat will be quicker and less painful ...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

texasgal said:


> slitting his throat will be quicker and less painful ...


NOOOOO!!!!!

I've gotten attached to Earl through this thread. I LOVE Earl!! I want Earl! Send him to me, please. I need a guard critter to chase deer off my garden.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

We only keep one roo at a time, and they are all named "Stew". That way they know they are on borrowed time right from the git-go. Our current Stew is a beautiful Easteregger. ****, camera is at the barn...maybe I'll remember to bring it home soon and post a pic.

I really like our current roo, but he was starting to get mean. I was so mad at him one time that I grabbed him up by the feet and had my hand squeezing his throat and stretching him out...I was SOOOO close to doing him in. The only thing that stopped me from actually killing him was the thought I would then have to clean him and cook him and I just didn't have time right then. :evil:

I'll be damned, but he was very "humble" once I let him go. He stayed FAR away from me for quite a long while. If he forgets his place, I grab him up by his feet again for a "talking to". I always make sure to (gently) swing him about and bump him into hay bales and other such things to really reinforce the message. And he goes back to being a very good boy for weeks at a time. :rofl:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

texasgal said:


> Ooooooooooops .. I've considered "forgetting" to make sure Earl is in the coop at night so "natural selection" will happen to him too ...... but, that's just being lazy on my part and slitting his throat will be quicker and less painful ...


The deal around here is, you go in the dog yard, you die. I have 3 JRT's and they have their own yard. It's hot wired 9 ways from Sunday and even has a hot wired 'buffer zone' between their yard and the chicken yard, in case a chicken gets stupid and lands in there by accident. The buffer zone gives the chicken a chance to fly back home and not end up in the dog yard. Works 99% of the time but for some reason this roo flew out of the buffer and over into the dog yard.

With Rooster C, I contemplated leaving him out at night and couldn't do it and we had quite a few "Come to the waters and stand by my side" meetings and he just got nastier and nastier. One day he drew blood and I almost wrung his neck right there but my barn girl begged me not to. Soooo, one day he attacked me again and the JRTs who NEVER leave their yard, jumped a 6 ft fence and that was the end of Rooster C, the OG, gangsta roostah!


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Why can't I stop coming to this thread???? Allison--you take Earl. I want that little therapist.....bad.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Yay, I remembered the camera! 

This is our current roo "Stew", pretty boy...gumbo if our little "discussions" fail to remind him of his place one day.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

He looks so innocent.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

With a little more time and understanding on Texasgals behalf Earl too can be this serene and calm.
Perhaps Earl is protesting the quality of chicken chow provided for his nutritional needs.
Perhaps if texasgal spent a little more time, effort , and expense Earl would cease his erratic behaviour. Shalom


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> With a little more time and understanding on Texasgals behalf Earl too can be this serene and calm.
> Perhaps Earl is protesting the quality of chicken chow provided for his nutritional needs.
> *Perhaps if texasgal spent a little more time, effort , and expense Earl would cease his erratic behaviour.* Shalom


Or just grabbed him by the neck and feet and stretched him out a bit...all the while telling him if he doesn't stop his crap he would be COOKED! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have petitioned the Supreme Court to intervene on Earls behalf.
With 3 Jewish Justices I may have a little pull. LOL
SSSSAAAAAVVVVVEEEEE EARL! Shalom


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, DB, you have swayed me! Put me on the save Earl supporters list. I'm pretty sure he's just a young man who needs a strong role model in his life. I should know, I have one myself, he's in the Army now. Is there a place there for Earl too?????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

HAAAAH! I"m sooo lovin this thread! Makes me laugh out loud!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

While I was out of town this weekend, with an airtight alibi, Earl met with a most unfortunate accident .... most unfortunate ....

Goodbye Earl.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Has the crime been reported and thoroughly investigated?
When is the service?
Please give my condolences to his grieving widows.
I am sure they are distraught and in mourning. Goodbye Earl.
Imust now go ad compose myself. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Crime? What crime? It was a most unfortunate ACCIDENT ...

... funny things about his widows... they were DANCING when they came out of the coop this morning ...

.. it was the strangest thing ...


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

We are gathered here today to remember our friend Earl. Earl could crow with the gusto of a much younger rooster. He preened and strutted with a regal air and confidence that made him the envy of the barn yard. Now I will admit Earl wasn't always the easiest chicken to get along with. However, he was good at heart and was taken from us far too early. As we each remember the special moments we had with Earl, let us also remember to reach out to the special people or chickens in our lives and remind them how much we care.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think Earl just needs more wet saddle blankets and more groundwork. Check his teeth and saddle fit and...oh wait it's a chicken.

Never mind, carry on 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

texasgal said:


> Crime? What crime? It was a most unfortunate ACCIDENT ...
> 
> ... funny things about his widows... they were DANCING when they came out of the coop this morning ...
> 
> .. it was the strangest thing ...



Just like in the song right? :wink:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Spring turned to summer 
And summer faded into fall 
And it turns out he was a missing 
Rooster who nobody missed at all


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Such shameful rejoicing texasgal while those of us that have bonded with the deceased are prostate with grief is highly inappropriate.
Earl will be sorely missed but hopefully he will have passed on those genes that made him so special.. 
Texasgal since jews do not have flowers at a funeral where do I send the fruit or muffin basket? Shalom


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Somebody call the 9-1-1! 


We have rooster named Marvin, and he's really friendly. He'll eat out of your hand. 
Mary got eaten by something.
Maybelline got sick, Then stepped on by my horse a few months later
Maddie was the dinner of some wild critter
Matilda is the only chicken left. 

But now we have two baby turkeys(Turkey-Lurky and Butterball/lunch meat(name is still being decided and a baby chicken (Chicken Little).


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

dba - you can send a muffin basket to:

Rejoicing Hens Ranch
111 Shiner Bock Coop Rd.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have 8 girls who after finding 20+ eggs hidden in the haystack this morning are all re-named Earl. Anyone care to come take care of these good for nothing, ungrateful lil wenches?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Allison!! I told you not to tell anyone I sent you that picture!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Centaurheart (Jul 9, 2012)

Fatal last moves of a fool...

*waves bye at Earl*

My roo perches on my shoulder and thinks hes a hawk. Gotta love lovely Roos.


----------

